# Having the fitness test on april 2th 2009



## nickhd (17 Mar 2009)

I just called to book the appointement.  They sent me all the info by e-mail.  It's on april 2th at the closest Nautilus from my place.  That's in about 2 weeks.  I am stopping to drink any alcohol from today until the test.  I will also continue to go to the gym 4 times a week...

Anything I need to know?


----------



## kincanucks (17 Mar 2009)

Yes.......pass.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Mar 2009)

Go read the PT thread in the Recruiting Forum.

And the site guidelines under "Search"

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

